# I'm a newbie, Is my frame too small



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here is the deal, I have a 1999, 5200 in 58cm

I am 6' 3" have a measured inseam of ~89cm and a trunk measurement of ~69cm.

I have had the bike for a couple months and have been riding it on a trainer. I have set the fitting myself based on Zinn & the Art of Road Bike Maint. and it seems okay other than the stem being too low and a bit too far forward (standard quill 74 degree down and 120mm) I have a Profile Design 105 degree 110mm on the way which will raise the bars about 55mm and pull them back about 25mm.

I have been reading that Treks measure larger than they really are. Should I really look for a 60cm frame?


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I am 6'3" and rode a 58cm Trek 5200 for several years. My inseam is about 90cm. I functioned fairly ok with a long stem but I recently purchased a 62cm Madone 6.5ssl which fits me so much better. With a bigger frame size you will get a longer head tube especially on the 62cm frame which pulls the bars up without a lot of spacers. You can probably function ok with the 58cm with some tweaking of stems and saddle adjustment but when you decide on a new bike in the future I would at least go up to a 60cm frame. By the way the 5200 is a great all around frame, you will enjoy it.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Tellico. I can sleep better now. Since it is for recreation and the occational charity ride I will give it a season.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

I just got a new Profile Designs H2O quill stem installed. With the 105 degree angle and 110mm length, I was able to pull my bars up ~5cm and toward me by ~2.5cm as compared to my previous 74 degree, 120mm Icon stem. Now the drop from my seat to bars is only about 7cm. The stem will allow me to decrease that to about 5cm but my front brake cable is too short. It is far more comfortable as it is.


----------

